

Google+ demo - truncs
http://www.google.com/intl/en_uk/+/demo/

======
ZoFreX
Sparks looks cool. Sparks is the sort of thing where Google really have the
experience, data, and competitive edge. Some of the other ideas seem pretty
stupid, to be honest (sorry).

"Instant Upload" really depicts what I dislike most about Google's software at
the moment. I already have two separate sync mechanisms on my phone from
Google (contacts and apps), now they're making a third. Why can't they just
make one simple sync thing?

It feels like they're just launching a smattering of separate vaguely "social"
20% projects at us, when really they should have taken the best bits and
integrated them into existing applications. Huddle, for example - doesn't
Google Talk already have this functionality?

Circles is where I think social is going to be heading, but being first
doesn't mean being best. Facebook has been headed towards this sort of thing
for a while now, and once they have this feature why would anyone use Google
Circles?

------
dusklight
When I look at this demo, I just think about sporks.

Sporks are so cool! They are a spoon AND a fork! But they never replaced
actual spoons and forks. Because while sporks are an improvement over the old
design, they just weren't better enough for people to bother to switch.

People moved from myspace to facebook because myspace got too slow and spammy.
Also facebook was "cool" because initially only kids in prestigious colleges
could get an account.

Google+ needs either some killer feature that is so much better than facebook
that it compels people to switch (if they have one they haven't shown it yet)
or facebook needs to become unusable in the same way myspace became unusable.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I personally think the "circles" concept is going to be the killer feature, at
least for me and my wife. Being able to easily post things that not everybody
on your list will be able to see is something I wish Facebook had, especially
for those of us unable to resist the guilt-pressure to accept family members
into our friend list...

~~~
sek
This is the thing Facebook got never right when they opened from college to
everyone. It was obvious for so long and they never did anything about it, i
mean the word "friend" alone is limiting the whole concept.

------
genericbrandx
G+ looks interesting but I expect Google Docs to support mindmaps soon based
on the tour

